# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Anfänger-Biker - Tipps zu Fahrtechnik, Grundkurse, gute Strecken, Bikeparks

## Mountainbiker85

Hallo liebe Bikerfreunde,

Ich bin auf dem Gebiet wie Downhill, Freeride, Enduro noch blutiger Anfänger und habe noch wenige bis keine Bikeerfahrung im Gelände / Bergstrecken.

Daher würde ich mich über Tipps zu Fahrtechnik, Grundkursen in meiner Nähe (Raum Hannover, mehr zu Hildesheim in Niedersachsen), gute Strecken zum Üben in der Nähe und anfängerfreundliche Bikeparks freuen.

War aber vor etwa 2-3 Wochen mal im Bikepark in St. Andreasberg und habe mir ein DH Bike ausgeliehen und bin auf den Strecken 1-3 (MSB-X-TRAIL) gefahren, was mich schon sehr aufgrund der mangelnden Erfahrungen gefordert hat. Spaß macht es mir in jedem Fall :-). Aber ich brauche wie schon geschrieben noch Fahrtechnik. Für meine Region (zwischen Hildesheim und Hannover) gibt es nicht so viel Anspruchsvolles aus dem Downhill, Freeride, Enduro Bereich.

Hohe Sprünge und schwierige Passagen (technisches Gelände) traue ich mir auch noch nicht zu.  

Wenn ich wieder in einen Bikepark fahre, werde ich mir wieder ein Leihbike ausleihen (mein "Scott Genius 30 BJ 2010 Carbon" ist für den Bikepark wohl nicht so gut geeignet und eher ein Allmountain-Bike, was mir für meine bisherigen Verhältnisse auch immer gereicht hat) und denke mal einen Grundkurs für sicheres Fahren und Bremsen im Gelände machen.

Gruß

Mountainbiker85

----------


## da bigkahuna

www.amazon.de/Mastering-Mount.../dp/0736083715

----------


## Mountainbiker85

Danke für den Weblink.GrußMountainbiker85

----------


## greenwhite

Ich hatte mir das Buch seinerseits ebenfalls zugelegt und es hat mir sehr weitergeholfen.

"Mastering Mountain Bike Skills" ist zwar auf Englisch und obwohl ich nie ein Sprachtalent gewesen bin, bin ich gut damit zurecht gekommen.

----------


## firsttime

Gibts denn weitere Filmtipps, so Dokus oder auch Bücher die man gleich mal zum Thema empfehlen kann, bin da auch immer sehroffen und sehe gerne was Neues!

----------


## da bigkahuna

1) Ums o.g. Buch wirst nicht herumkommen....ist mMn das einzige, das innovativ ist.
Alle anderen Bike-Technik-Tips in den Hefteln und anderen Büchern, die ich gelesen habe, kauen immer wieder die gleichen Sachen durch...

2) Youtube...





> Gibts denn weitere Filmtipps, so Dokus oder auch Bücher die man gleich mal zum Thema empfehlen kann, bin da auch immer sehroffen und sehe gerne was Neues!

----------


## Derrstre

Danke auch von mir für den Link, sieht ja mal spannend aus für Anfänger!

----------


## Fluff

Naja, ich finde auf Youtube gibt es deutlich mehr Leute, die ihr Können präsentieren möchten, als dass sie Neueinsteigern etwas beibringen. Bitte korrigiert mich falls dem nicht so ist, aber wirklich Technik und Co. ist doch qualitativ nicht das größte auf Youtube?

----------

